# Removing post set in concrete



## Bill Reader (Sep 23, 2008)

I have two posts in my backyard I need to remove. They're 8-foot long 4 by 4s ... I dug a hole around them, and loosened them, now they're out, and sitting loose. Then I discovered they were too heavy to actually drag out of the holes. 

My best idea now is to saw off the wood right above the concrete, then just bury it -- the concrete would probably be 8 to 12 inches under the surface. 

Any other ideas? 

I can't get a vehicle to this area to haul them away that way. 

thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I like Kap's idea...he's a man of not many words!

I really don't like leaving junk like that in the ground...knowing my luck, I'm the one that would have to deal with that in the future. Rather than trying to brute force them out, can you get them out by rigging up a lever over a fulcrum. For instance with out seeing what your working with imagine a good saw horse near the hole, a short piece of chain, or nylon tie down to make a sling around the exposed concrete. Take another old 4x4 over the top of the sawhorse into a loop on the chain/sling, and pry up? If you get it up a bit, kick some dirt in and repeat. Once it's out on top of the ground, cut the post off...and roll the concrete where you need, or put it on a two wheel cart and move it off.


----------



## Bill Reader (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, both good ideas ... I think RippySkippy's would result in less collateral damage, so I'll try that one first.

thanks, 
Bill


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

It will work...but not as much fun to watch.....


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Can you get to the concrete well enough to bust it up with a sledge hammer and chisel, if needed? Several small(er) pieces would be easier to handle.

I've done this with posts that I could get out of the ground with a tractor or a couple of younger backs but just had the concrete still on them. It's actually amazing how easily the stuff will break off of the posts with a couple of good hits.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I have gone both routes, in an old house I had I cut it off below the ground and buried it. A buddy lives there 6 years later and no sign of them yet. 

Just did this deed a couple months ago in this house to a clothesline pole. I actually dug around the hole and used an engine hoist (cherry picker) with a chain put through the "post" part. Yanked it outta the ground and set it into a wheelbarrow. 

Luckily I had the engine hoist in the garage, but they are a cheap rental item. 
Fast and not much effort. 

Evan


----------

